# DIY Woodern box



## Nooby

This is my first attempt at a DIY Woodern Box Mod. Waiting for my bottom feed pin, then will modify it for bottom feed. Also, still looking for an SX350 board... If some of you can notice, there is a tiny crack on top  which I patched up now(after pics), time will tell if it works! But everything works perfectly.

Still need to mount the negative post/spring to the Mod, but for now, the door holds it perfectly in place. I don't want to permanently fix it down until I get the feeding bottle and board in.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Looks absolutely stunning! Really nice job! I'm always in awe of you MacGyver types! Really well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Looks awesome


----------



## johan

Awesome @Nooby


----------



## Nooby

Thanks guys. Really an awesome feeling to vape on a mod which you created yourself. I still could not believe it while I was vaping lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Nooby - looks great !
Well done


----------



## Riddle

Well done @Nooby really neat work


----------



## Nooby

Thanks again guys... means alot  Makes it worth while to get down and dirty and do it yourself lol


----------



## Genosmate

Looks good,any chance you can give me the OD of the switch and where you got it please


----------



## MurderDoll

That looks fantastic! A Job well done!!


----------



## Marzuq

looks very neat and tidy for a first draft. very impressive!!


----------



## Riaz

awesomeness!!!

well done!


----------



## Nooby

Genosmate said:


> Looks good,any chance you can give me the OD of the switch and where you got it please



The switch is 16mm... Got it at Communica here in CT.


----------



## Genosmate

Nooby said:


> The switch is 16mm... Got it at Communica here in CT.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Nooby

No worries... This project was really easy, just takes more of your time. But it becomes more of a passion when you enjoy it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ross44

Looks BAD-ASS dude! I'm really digging the idea of Reo style dripping with a chip to regulate the power. I cant imagine a better way to get the most out of your flavours. #SICKASTITS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

Beautiful @Nooby


----------



## Alex

Sick as tits


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nooby

Lol... Tx again guys, its really urging me on to get that sx350 board!


----------



## BumbleBee

Wow that looks really neat! Very nice work @Nooby


----------



## Rellik

Awesome stuff @Nooby. If you don't mind, I'll post a link to this form my other box mod forum.


----------



## Andre

Awesomeness @Nooby, me dig much.


----------



## Nooby

Wow, overwhelming responses.. Thank you all 

Yes sure @Rellik, by all means..


----------

